# Press any key in neomutt



## scottro (Feb 28, 2020)

I recently moved my mail from CentOS to FreeBSD, including neomutt.  However, neomutt on FreeBSD has an annoying glitch. Frequently, though  not always, when I've finished composing, (I use nvi) I get a message "Press any key to continue."  I then have to press another key to continue. It's not a big deal but it's an annoyance.  I've seen a couple of solutions, the most frequent being to set in $HOME/.neomuttrc

`set wait_key=no`

However that hasn't workd.  (The only other thing I found was a macro to unset the wait key, but that didn't work either.)

Has anyone run into, and solved this issue? I use neomutt rather than mutt because of ease of use of the sidebar without patching. 
(I used neomutt on Linux as well)


----------



## scottro (Mar 2, 2020)

Well, semi-solved by using vim as the editor. After using it for awhile, I haven't had any of the press any key messages.


----------

